# Subwooofer Cable Connections



## raverell (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a Yamaha HTR-6030 receiver to which I am trying to connect a subwoofer. This sub is built into the wall and is not powered. Cannot tell you details of the sub since it was installed by my home builder, as were the rest of the speakers of the home theater speaker system. 

The sub cable has 4 wires coming out of it; red, black, green and white. The receiver has a subwoofer out jack that will take an RCA plug. Do I connect the red wire to the long outside terminal and the black to the short terminal? Also, I have no idea what to do with the green and white wires. Finally, will the receiver be powering the sub?

Your help is greatly appreciated.
raverell


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Normally a woofer/sub-woofer will take audio output from both channels (left & right) since at those frequencies you cannot tell where sound is coming from ..

since it is not powered you will probably have to feed it from a stereo amplifier that has sufficient output power to cope with the rated power rating.
You may want to use a separate amplifier for the woofer and another amplifier for your other frequencies .. but this should have been specified at the outset of the design and not after everything has been mounted with no idea of what to do with it.


----------



## codecreep (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi There
A few hints from an old HiFi freak

Use an ohm meter to check the conections of the wiring in the Sub. Measuring through the coil of the Sub you should measure about 2-4 ohms. In this way you should be able to determine what wires goes to which coil in the Sub. 

Having done that you will need to know the polaization of the wires. 
If by any means, You are able to see the membran (baffle) of the Sub, use a small 1,5 v battery to check the polarization. Just conect it shortly to the wires set (found before with the ohm meter) Correct polarized the membran shall move forward (out of the box) when Plus from the battery is conneted to "plus" on the speaker.

For powering I would use about 2 x 100W with a sub filter infront. If it has to be cheep the ones udes for CarFi works fine and you can get them for a few bocks.

Hope this did some help


----------

